# cocaine?



## captdj (Dec 14, 2011)

I have a small bottle that I found of of Key West that has markings from Columbia.It looks like theres some kind of silver lining inside People have told me it is medical grade cocaine and the ship sank in 1940.  It still has the cork in it. Is this true?.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 14, 2011)

does it still have contents?


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 14, 2011)

Remember this film?


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 14, 2011)

not sure what the silver lining would be for. Sounds like it may be fore some type of light sensitive drug/chemical.
 hard to say without a photo. if by some chance it was actually cocaine , it would be illegal to sell so the contents would add no value (or worse). A 1940s era medicine bottle isnt likely to have much value unless it is actually marked cocaine.


----------



## Dansalata (Dec 14, 2011)

that was a really good movie...any treasure hunter would love it!!!


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Dec 14, 2011)

Robert Shaw was great in pretty much every movie he did.


----------



## RedGinger (Dec 14, 2011)

I remember trying to watch that movie as a kid, but I guess my attention span was too short that time.  I want to watch it again.  Maybe I can find it online somewhere.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey Lauren,

 My attention span was just fine on that movie. I think I've seen it 3 times. Jacqueline Bisset, after all.

 This is not her famous still from the movie, but you get the idea.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Dec 15, 2011)

If you got bad news and wanna kick them blues---  Cocaine


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 15, 2011)

My (now deceased) pal once had a bottled gas business,...he relyriced that song for a jingle advertisement..."Propane"..[sm=lol.gif]

 True story.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Dec 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> If you got bad news and wanna kick them blues--- Cocaine


 
 "If you wanna camp out, you gotta take that route,...Propane..."[]


----------



## Penn Digger (Dec 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> If you got bad news and wanna kick them blues---  Cocaine


 
 Funny coming from a completely sober guy!

 PD


----------



## Poison_Us (Dec 23, 2011)

If your thinning up there, and you wanna grow hair....Rogaine


----------



## glass man (Dec 23, 2011)

If you want a new car that won't take you far...FAIRLANE

 I f you wanna huff glue the best you can do is...Airplane

 If you like to cuss alot then you really like to be...Profane

 If you really know me then you know I can be...Insane

 If you really love salad and the best lettuce is ...Romaine

 If you really know Elaine then you know she loves to pull a ...Train

 If you want to hear great jazz then you really want to hear JOHN ...COLTRANE

 If you know much about  Obama then you know his middle name is ...Hussein


----------



## ukpoisonman (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## ukpoisonman (Jan 6, 2012)




----------

